# MartialTalk Proudly Sponsors Womans MMA Fighter Julie Kedzie



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2004)

MartialTalk Proudly Sponsors Womans MMA Fighter Julie Kedzie

Official Announcement is below. 



			
				Datu Tim Hartman said:
			
		

> *Julie Kedzie picks up new sponsors.*
> Im proud to announce that the World Modern Arnis Alliance (www.wmarnis.com ) in conjunction with Martial Talk, Silver Star Web Designs (www.silverstarsites.net) and Warriors Den Supplies (www.wdsupplies.com ) have joined forces and have entered the Mixed Martial Arts fight scene. We are doing this by sponsoring Julie Kedzie. She has recently turned pro and has been very impressive in her last bout. One of the deciding factors for the WMAAs sponsorship is that in addition to being a skilled competitor she has also been a student of Modern Arnis since 1996 as well as being a member of the WMAA. We have started with the construction of www.juliekedzie.com and more to follow in the near future.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 12, 2004)

Is Miss Kedzie a member of our site? If not someone should invite her to join.

 :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2004)

She is on the board as JulesK.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 12, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> She is on the board as JulesK.




Cool, it will be nice to hear her points of view and opinions
:asian:


----------



## JulesK (Oct 13, 2004)

Just let me know what you need from me  :asian: 
jules


----------

